# Numb foot



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I had the same problem with my last pair of boots. They were the K2 Darko Access which had a lace system for the shell and a boa system for the liner. I found that loosening the boa and the laces just enough to still keep my heel in place worked good. Loosening the laces around my toes and keeping them tight around my calves helped tons.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

same here, I barley tighten the inner liner and then just tighten the outside just enough, I also got some celsius boots and the are amazing right out of the box


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the advice gents ... I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

My boots caused me some trouble but now they are broken in I dont get numb feet anymore.

Whare are your feet going numb? I'm gonna assume your toes. If so loosen your toe laces a little and dont do your cap strap up so tight. Also try some custom fitted footbeds, I found no one thing fixed all my problems but a combination and some experimentation eventually got me to where I wanted to be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

it's actually my entire foot from below my ankle to my toes ... maybe it's a circlation thing? i'm thinking about buying a new board soon, so might have a chat to the dudes when i do and see if they've got some boots that would sort the issue.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Whole foot is definitely a circulation thing, you're probably doing your stuff up too tight.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you using the stock insoles? I had a similar issue which was solved with footbeds (superfeet).


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea and always always get proper footbeds.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

My right foot would go numb and cold when I board on rentals. Since I ride goofy that would be my leading foot so that thing once its strapped in, it never came off. At first, I assumed it was cause of the rental boots, but then I slowly realized chances are I had it on way too tight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Haven't tried footbeds, might give them a try next time I go.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

With some boots, having the highback angled forward will cut off circulation.


----------



## minman26 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sometimes the bindings can cause numb foot... check to see if it is the boot (just standing around) or while strapped in. This caused me problems until I extended my strap a notch or two...


----------

